# UFC top 100 dvd



## punisher73 (Dec 18, 2009)

Just saw this advertised on Spike TV.  UFC had a countdown for their top 100 fights.  They just released that on dvd showing the whole fights for each of the 100.

Here is a link..
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/UFC:+Th...DVD/9570341.p?id=2056230&skuId=9570341&st=ufc top 100

There is also, a dvd that has the top 100 moments that is cheaper, that is just the highlights like it was on TV, not the whole fights


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks pretty awsome I may have to pick that up for myself for christmas


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty reasonable price for about 7-8 dvds in the collection.  It retails for around $70 right now.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just looked the other day and Netflix offers them to rent as well.  Of course at one disc at a time for the 8 discs it will take a while to get through them all.


----------

